# problème ichat



## gablevy (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
j'essaye désesperement de me connecter à ichat sans succès.
Je me suis créer un compte mac,gratuit pour 60 jours,un compte AIM.Dès que je me connecte une fenêtre apparait:"alerte de connexion ichat  connexion avec AIM interrompue".
Je n'y comprend rien,ma connexion internet fonctionne très bien,je ne suis pas en wifi.
Quand je vais dans les préférences ichat,je peux choisir soit mon compte mac,soit un compte AOL messenger.J'ai essayé les deux.
J'ai également essayé de recréer un compte mac et là,je ne sais pas si c'est lié,mais mon ordi a complètement bugué.Il s'était réinitialisé tout seul.Mails,musique,photos tout avait disparu du dock.(j'ai tout retrouvé sauf mes mails°
Donc j'ai besoin d'aide!
Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2007)

gablevy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'essaye désesperement de me connecter à ichat sans succès.
> Je me suis créer un compte mac,gratuit pour 60 jours,un compte AIM.Dès que je me connecte une fenêtre apparait:"alerte de connexion ichat  connexion avec AIM interrompue".
> Je n'y comprend rien,ma connexion internet fonctionne très bien,je ne suis pas en wifi.
> ...


T'aurais pas renommé ta maison aussi ?


----------



## gablevy (7 Octobre 2007)

Merci mais comprends pas ta réponse....


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Octobre 2007)

gablevy a dit:


> Merci mais comprends pas ta réponse....


Voir ce fil déjà

Pour la webcam on verra ensuite


----------



## gablevy (7 Octobre 2007)

Hou là mais ça c'est trop compliqué pour moi...
Je risque de mettre fin aux jours de mon ordi
Mais la connexion AIM dépend de ça?


----------



## tib51 (7 Octobre 2007)

Ne t'inquiète pas. La question est toute simple: est-ce que tu as renommé ton dossier perso représenté par une petite maison? (il se trouve dans ton disque dur, dans le repertoire utilisateur)

Il ne faut JAMAIS renommer cette petite maison.

Maintenant pour ton problème iChat, ça peut être différents trucs.
Par exemple ton pare feu qui bloque les ports. C'est quoi ton accès internet? Freebox? Livebox?


----------



## gablevy (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Non,je n'ai pas renommé la petite maison,enfin je crois...
C'est quoi le pare feu?
Je suis une ignorante en la matière.
Ma connection internet est neuftelecom.
Et là je deviens dingue devant mon ordi..


----------



## tib51 (7 Octobre 2007)

Si tu as perdu toutes tes infos, tu as du renommer ta petite maison.
Si tu as récupéré tes infos, c'est l'essentiel, si tu veux qu'on t'aide à récupérer tes mails, on peux aussi, mais ça demande un peu de manoeuvre....
Donc première leçon: ne JAMAIS changer le nom de ta maisonnette.

Deuxième leçon, ne t'enerve pas, reste toujours zen (je sais c'est pas toujours évident)

Un pare feu c'est quelque chose qui sert à filtrer les portes dans un réseau (en l'occurence ici, il filtre entre ton ordi et internet).
En fait, Internet, c'est pas une seule porte, c'est comme plein de petites portes. iChat a comme beaucoup de programmes sa propre porte et il est possible que ta neufbox ferme la porte d'iChat.

Sinon, c'est peut être ton compte utilisateur qui est abimé.

Voila ce que tu peux tenter pour commencer:

Va dans les préférences système, onglet comptes et crée toi un nouveau compte (le petit + en bas à droite). Ensuite tu quittes ta session et tu te connectes sur ton nouveau compte, tu lances iChat, tu rentres tes codes .mac et tu vois si ça fonctionne ou non. Ensuite tu reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est.


----------



## gablevy (7 Octobre 2007)

En fait j'ai déja fait cette manip,
j'ai tenté beaucoup de choses depuis environ 8 heures que je suis devant mon écran.
Mais même avec le nouveau compte ça ne marche pas.
Donc la avant de sombrer dans la folie pour de bon ou de casser définitivement mon ordi,j'éteins tout et je reviens demain.
Merci pour les infos!


----------



## tib51 (7 Octobre 2007)

Si le problème se présente encore avec un autre compte, ne casse pas ton ordi, casse plutôt ta neufbox.......

C'est à peu près sur que ton problème vienne de là...

Il faut rentrer dans la configuration de la neufbox et ouvrir le port d'iChat, voire même désactiver le pare feu (OSX a déja un pare feu qui est très efficace)


----------



## gablevy (8 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais comment rentre-t-on dans la configuration de la neuf box et pour ouvrir le port ichat,et désactiver le pare feu?
Beaucoup de questions....
Mais je ne désespère pas.
J'ai deux semaines pour résoudre le problème (un pari).


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2007)

Deux semaines sont suffisantes pour lire et assimiler tout ceci :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301050-fr

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208-fr

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25748-fr

http://www.ralphjohnsuk.dsl.pipex.com/index.html

Nota : il ne faut pas rester 8 heures à se casser la tête sur un problème devant son ordinateur. La fatigue aidant, on finit souvent par faire une grosse bêtise.


----------



## gablevy (8 Octobre 2007)

je vais aller voir tout ça....
Merci


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2007)

Je suppose que ceci doit t'int&#233;resser aussi.

iChat et le r&#233;seau => c'est un probl&#232;me pour la section Internet


----------



## gablevy (8 Octobre 2007)

voilà la manip que j'ai fait.Sans résultat.
J'ai eu quelques temps après une connexion miraculeuse de quelques minutes.
Et puis à nouveau plus rien.
Je commence à avoir un peu peur de détraquer la machine.
Peut-être vaudrait-il mieux que j'arrête mes tentatives.

1. Dans le menu Apple, choisissez Préférences Système. 
2. Dans Internet et réseau, choisissez Partage. 
3. Cliquez sur longlet Coupe-feu. 
4. Cliquez sur Nouveau. 
5. Dans le menu déroulant Nom du port, choisissez Autre. 
6. Dans le champ Série, plage ou numéro de port, tapez : 

5060, 5190, 5297, 5298, 5678, 16384-16403

7. Dans le champ Description, saisissez : iChat AV 
8. Cliquez sur OK.


----------



## tib51 (8 Octobre 2007)

Perso je n'ai jamais eu &#224; changer quoi que ce soit dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'ordi pour que iChat fonctionne. Encore une fois, &#224; mon avis, ce n'est pas l'ordi qu'il faut configurer, mais ta neufbox...

J'ai install&#233; iChat sur pas mal de machine et le parefeu d'OSX n'a jamais demand&#233; de r&#233;glages particuliers.

Je ne connais pas la neufbox, je ne peux pas dire.

Edit: je viens de voir dans le lien que bompi t'as envoy&#233;, que tu pouvais "autoriser tout", c'est &#224; dire, supprimer le pare feu de la neuf box. Je te conseille de faire &#231;a. Au moins, on saura si le probl&#232;me vient de la neuf box (iChat fonctionnera) ou du mac (iChat ne fonctionnera toujours pas)


----------



## gablevy (8 Octobre 2007)

impossible d'accéder à la page "pack sécurité".
Si ça se trouve j'en ai même pas moi de pack sécurité.En tout cas j'y ai jamais souscrit.
J'ai essayé toutes les rubriques de neuf assistance.
Ca va finir chez un réparateur tout ça....


----------



## tib51 (9 Octobre 2007)

Regarde ce fil, il est destin&#233; &#224; la 9box. C'est un peu long, mais tu auras peut &#234;tre des infos te concernant....

Il semble qu'elle pose effectivement quelques prob.


Edit: Ah ah! J'ai parcouru le fil et j'ai peut &#234;tre trouv&#233; une solution:

Il semble que tout refonctionne parfaitement si tu indique le port 443 dans iChat.
Donc: tu lances iChat, tu vas dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences (pomme + ,), onglet "comptes", tu selectionnnes ton compte dans la liste de gauche, tu selectionne l'onglet "reglage du serveur" dans la partie droite et tu mets 443 dans le port qui se trouve sous "login.oscar.aol.com", et tu valides avec entr&#233;e.
Tu fermes les pr&#233;f&#233;rences, et tu essai de te connecter.... Et tu croises les doigts!!!! Reviens nous dire ce qu'il en est!


----------



## gablevy (9 Octobre 2007)

Peut-être le bout du tunnel?
J'essaye ça ce soir et vous tient au courant....​


----------



## gablevy (9 Octobre 2007)

Thib 51 MERCI!!!
Moi,je n'y croyais plus mais ça marche.Plus de "connexion AIM interrompue",je revis et j'aime à nouveau mon cher petit mac.
Je n'ai pas testé pour de vrai car pas de contact connecté pour l'instant mais j'ai grand espoir.
En tout cas ,je sais ou venir en cas problème...
A bientôt!


----------



## tib51 (9 Octobre 2007)

Et ben voila!

Le problème venait bien de ta neufbox. Si tu avais été regarder sur le forum spécifique à la neufbox, tu aurais trouvé la réponse toute seule, dès la première page, et dès le premier soir!

Mais je suis très content pour toi! Tant mieux si ça remarche! Envoie moi un message privé si tu veux faire un test ichat en vidéo un jour.


----------



## espace (13 Octobre 2007)

et Hop! avec un ami qui avais la 9 box Ichat impossible 
un petit tour sur mac génération. une recherche
plus de problême. 
ça marche.
Merci


----------



## gablevy (14 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je reviens vers vous,parce que maintenant que mon ichat fonctionne (encore merci tib51) ,j'ai d'autres petits soucis à résoudre.
Le premier est celui-ci:
Comme je l'avais expliqué dans mes messages précédents,mon ordinateur s'est comme qui dirait réinitialisé tout seul(je ne crois vraiment pas avoir renommé ma maison ou alors c'était dans mon sommeil) .J'ai rétrouvé ma musique,mes photos mais pas mes mails.
Et je serais très contente si il y avait un moyen de les récupérer.
Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide.
Gab


----------



## tib51 (14 Octobre 2007)

Alors, il faut que tu nous dises ce que tu as dans le repertoire disque dur/utilisateur

Si en plus de ta maison et du dossier "partagé", tu as un autre dossier utilisateurs, dans ce cas on devrait réussir à récupérer tes données.


----------



## gablevy (14 Octobre 2007)

Bon,c'est la m....Je me suis avancée un peu trop vite.
Je viens d'essayer ichat avec un ami.La connexion fonctionne mais y'a un problème.
Une fenêtre apparait:
"une erreur de communication est survenue au cours de votre conversation"
Ou
déconnecté de la conversation vidéo car impossible d'obtenir la video depuis la caméra"
Help please


----------



## gablevy (14 Octobre 2007)

Sinon,j'ai un dossier "incomplete".Dedans y'a de la musique et des trucs que j'ai téléchargé,je sais pas ce que ça fout là.Mais pas d'autres dossiers d'utilisateurs.C'est foutu?
bon ben,c'est la fête ce matin...


----------



## tib51 (14 Octobre 2007)

Quand tu essayes de faire un chat vidéo, ta caméra n'est pas utilisée par une autre application (photobooth etc...)
Dans la liste de contact, entre ton nom et ton avatar (la petite photo qui te représente), tu dois avoir une petite caméra sur fond vert, si tu cliques dessus, tu devrais pouvoir te voir. Est ce que ça fonctionne?

En ce qui concerne ton dossier incomplete, il me semble que c'est Limewire qui créé ce dossier pour tes téléchargements. Mais c'est étonnant qu'il l'ai mis dans utilisateurs, et non dans ta maison.
Tu dis donc que si tu ouvres ton disque dur, et que tu vas dans le repertoire utilisateur, tu as:
- ta maison
- un dossier "partagé"
- un dossier "incomplete"

et rien d'autre?


----------



## gablevy (14 Octobre 2007)

Oui quand je clique sur la petite camera,ça fonctionne,je me vois.
Y'a écris attente de la conversation avec untel ou un truc comme ça et puis problème...
Y'a un mauvais esprit dans mon ordi c'est pas possible.
Tu veux pas essayer de m'appeler sur ichat parce que mon interlocuteur de tout à l'heure est en inde alors c'est peut être de ce côté là que ça foire.

Non y a pas d'autes dossier...


----------



## tib51 (14 Octobre 2007)

je t'ai envoyé un message privé.


----------



## gablevy (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je me demandais, et si je me connecte en wifi?
Dans ce cas y'a plus de rapport avec la neufbox,donc ça devrait marcher?
Si c'est le cas,on fait comment pour se connecter en wifi?
Merci...


----------



## tib51 (15 Octobre 2007)

Non, que tu passe en ethernet ou en wifi, ce n'est que le mode de connexion qui change, au final, c'est toujours la neufbox qui gère la connexion.
Tu peux toujours essayer mais je n'y crois pas.


----------



## gablevy (16 Octobre 2007)

Oh c'est dommage...
Bon si tu as une autre idée et encore un peu de patience tu me fais signe hein?
Je sais je m'acharne mais je ne veux pas encore me résigner!


----------



## gablevy (18 Octobre 2007)

Coucou,
Y'a plus personne...?
j'en déduis que toutes les possibilités ont été épuisées.
Je comprend que ça devienne un tout petit peu lassant à la longue,enfin bon n'hésitez pas si l'un d'entre vous a une révélation.
A bientôt!​


----------



## tib51 (18 Octobre 2007)

Est ce que tu peux nous dire quel modèle de neuf box tu as (ça doit être écrit dessus) 3D ou NB4?

Essaye tout de même en branchant en ethernet.


----------



## gablevy (18 Octobre 2007)

Hello!
Ma neuf box est la 3D.
Je vais essayer de brancher ethernet....


----------



## gablevy (18 Octobre 2007)

Mais je suis déja en ethernet..;


----------

